# August CSUSA Pen Kits and Blanks Group Buy



## jeweler53 (Aug 22, 2012)

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount of 13%. *In addition*, this buy will allow participants to *also* purchase pen blanks. The purpose of this strategy is to get the 13% discount on all pen blanks. We also can qualify for a quantity discount within a particular category.  This buy is open to the first 30 respondents to this thread OR until August 25th at 11:59 P.D.T., *whichever occurs first*. A second coordinator is ready in the wings to handle the volume if there are more than 15 people. We may split the buy into 2 smaller ones if needed. We will work out the details in a way that benefits everyone. 

  There is a minimum purchase of 10 kits (pen blanks are OPTIONAL) AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below:

  PAYPAL ONLY:
  I will be placing the order on August 30th. I must have PayPal funded by Wed. August 29th  at 11:59 PM P.D.T. (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

  SHIPPING:
  Will be defaulted to $10.85 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  KITS AVAILABLE:
  For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only.  Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy! (The extra 13% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed). I used a previous group buy spreadsheet but did go through and update any price changes as well as a couple of plating differences. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I did run several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating everything correctly. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. The due date for returning the Spreadsheets is July 10th. 

  Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Tubes and bushings for the kits will be included. No other items except blanks will be included.  A separate spreadsheet is posted for the blanks if you choose to participate. You may order as few or as many blanks as you like, but only those on the spreadsheet.

  There will be NO backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available right now of all kits, so this shouldn’t be an issue, but please understand if it happens. 

  Domestic Insurance:
  I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. 

  International orders will be accommodated but only under one condition – You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance would be required. I realize this method is the most expensive but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as international shipping cost, I will give you an estimate and you will PayPal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact postage is calculated at the post office, I will refund you any difference via PayPal and you can do the same for any shortage. I apologize in advance if this is unacceptable to you, and I hope you can understand my position.

  The attached spreadsheet (Pen Kit Spreadsheet) will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 13% discount from CSUSA, provided the dollar amount is high enough. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 13%.  If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. You will notice that the spreadsheet includes 2 small fees: a handling fee and a fee to cover the PayPal costs. The spreadsheet for blanks (Blank Spreadsheet) DOES NOT include a charge for postage. I am assuming that most orders will still go in a Med FRB. That charge is included in the “Pen Kit Spreadsheet”.

  I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

  Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 15 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.”  I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheets. It *requires*:

*Your IAP screen name*
*Your “real” name*
*Your email address*

*If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!*

  Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in on this Group Buy and agree to the minimum order of ten kits.
Steve Guzy


----------



## Culprit (Aug 22, 2012)

Please count me in for at least the minimum of 10 kits.  Thank you.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

Im in and will buy 10 kits. 
Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## wellsw (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in and will buy about 30 kits


----------



## Chris Bar (Aug 22, 2012)

In here for at least 10 kits.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for this group buy for 26 kits possibly some blanks

THank you for arranging this


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for at least 30 kits.  Probably more.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be in I hav a big order ready


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in with a large international order of more than 10 kits. Darrell Eisner Scotian12


----------



## kronewi (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in.

Kevin


----------



## dennisg (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to be in on this buy. I will order at least 10 sets.


----------



## ren-lathe (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for well over 10 kits


----------



## Silverado (Aug 22, 2012)

Im also in for well over 10 kits

Thanks for this.


----------



## Traguh (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in and buy at least 10 kits


----------



## jaylopez (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits


----------



## WildThings (Aug 22, 2012)

I'ld like to get in for at least 20 kits
WT


----------



## rkimery (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd like to get in this one if possible!
At least 10!


----------



## Katya (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in for 10 kits.
Catherine


----------



## tateb24 (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like to be included, I will need around 30 kits.


----------



## David M (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like the numbers are full. had not check group buys in a couple days. was hopping the sign up was from the firts post ............ so it will have to be next time . 
David


----------



## kugler (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm I the only one having trouble sending Dick an email?


----------



## Schtick (Aug 23, 2012)

I said I was in for a way over ten kits over a week ago.  I hope  I do not have to keep doing it every week.  

Schtick


----------



## Monty (Aug 23, 2012)

David M said:


> looks like the numbers are full. had not check group buys in a couple days. was hopping the sign up was from the firts post ............ so it will have to be next time .
> David


David, 
You can still get in. I don't think 30 have said they want in yet.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 23, 2012)

*BUY IS STILL OPEN*

@ Schtick I will mark you as in and sent the spreadsheet.

We have plenty more room for buyers. I have a count at home but it is around 20 or so. 

So This Buy is Still Open
​


----------



## David M (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for doing the group buy Dick. 
Did not think I would be in , but with 30 in this group looks like I am in for a few,,,,,,
Thanks 
David


----------



## lion6255 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in for 10 or more...........


----------



## kugler (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm in (if I can get my email to work....)


----------



## MI Hillbilly (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in for 10 or more as well.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.  Thanks.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 24, 2012)

Please count me in.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Last Chance!!!*

This is the LAST DAY for the buy! It is open until midnight.

If you have indicated that "you are in" and have not received a PM please let me know immediately!

I do not know what to say to those of you that are having trouble getting in touch with me. You can PM me and the message goes straight to my email and cell phone. You can send a blind email form my IAP profile. I get those instantly also. If you have indicated you want to participate I have sent you my personal email.

I have not posted my email on the forums and do not intend to. If you are still having trouble, please contact Monty. He knows how to reach me.

So far we have 25 participants.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just noticed the "Due Date" for the orders is incorrect. Please return them by midnight tomorrow. I need some time to calculate the discount on the blanks. (It is not automatic.)


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh.  I'm still trying to come up with my final numbers because I thought we had a few days.  My numbers have fluctuated between 50 to 90 kits.  Yeah.  I need a few kits....just trying to determine the economics of the purchase.  Can we get them in by Monday night?


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ugh.  I'm still trying to come up with my final numbers because I thought we had a few days.  My numbers have fluctuated between 50 to 90 kits.  Yeah.  I need a few kits....just trying to determine the economics of the purchase.  Can we get them in by Monday night?


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry or the double post.  

BTW...
My numbers aren'y for lower end kits.  Mostly jr and full size kits.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 26, 2012)

This buy is now closed to additional participants!  :rain:


----------



## Culprit (Aug 27, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> I just noticed the "Due Date" for the orders is incorrect. Please return them by midnight tomorrow. I need some time to calculate the discount on the blanks. (It is not automatic.)


 
Dick,

I just sent you my spreadsheets.  Sorry I couldn't get them in by the new deadline of last night.  Please let me know if you don't receive them.

Thanks again,
Culprit


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 28, 2012)

An invoice has been sent to each participant who ordered only pens. This morning I am working on combining the "blanks" spreadsheets and will send invoices for the combined pens and blanks participants ASAP.


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 28, 2012)

All invoices have been sent.


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 6, 2012)

The bulk of the order is paid for and on its way. I just made the final payment.

There is one very large order that will be combined with a couple of stragglers and the blanks. I will place that today, and pay for part of it. It should ship on Monday.

Thanks for all the patience!!


----------



## longbeard (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update Dick, and thank you for you effort.


----------



## kronewi (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## ren-lathe (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update & the hard work involved


----------



## Traguh (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank You for all the hard work and the update!


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 10, 2012)

Half of the kits are here, waiting for the balance and the blanks. Of course every post office in a 50 mile radius is out of Flat Rate Boxes. Will they accept a substitute? NOPE!!!

Might be another day or 2. Thanks U for your patience.


----------



## dennisg (Sep 10, 2012)

You are the man. Don't let it over stress you. A day or two will make no difference. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## lion6255 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## Monty (Sep 10, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> ... Of course every post office in a 50 mile radius is out of Flat Rate Boxes. Will they accept a substitute? NOPE!!!
> 
> Might be another day or 2. Thanks U for your patience.


Check out Office Depot. The ones around here have FR boxes.


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 12, 2012)

Everything is here! Sorting has begun. Man! there are a lot of pen kits!!!

I am working on it.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 12, 2012)

ALRIGHT DICK!!! A BIG THANKS for all the work you have undertaken for our benefit. Oh, and by the way, if there are any extra, leftover kits, you can just toss 'em into my box. I will not complain!
Steve


----------



## Culprit (Sep 12, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> Everything is here! Sorting has begun. Man! there are a lot of pen kits!!!
> 
> I am working on it.


 
That's great news - thank you again.

PS: I'm sure a few of us would like to see a picture or two of your garage floor or wherever you're doing the sorting.  I can just imagine the piles of baggies and boxes everywhere.


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Progress*

I have received all four boxes from CSUSA. We are short a few items and they are being sent. The order was correct, but the "pullers" did not pull accurate quantities. The replacements are already en route. 

This is what my living room looks like when it is filled with $11,000 dollars worth of pen kits; or, stated differently, 124 lbs of pen kits and 26 lbs of blanks.











This buy is a bit of a bugger. It is taking longer than I planned, and while no-one has complained, I thank you for your patience. I  believe that it will be shipped "complete" on Sat.  The good thing for us is that collectivly we have saved about $5,800 (or 35%) on our purchases


----------



## thewishman (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW! That looks like too much work. Thank  you very much, Dick.


----------



## kronewi (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW! I didn't know the buy got that large!

Thanks for all the work on this.

Kevin


----------



## tateb24 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work, it takes a truly patient person to work a group purchase like this.


----------



## Chris Bar (Sep 14, 2012)

Take your time...if anyone of us must have immediately, we could have ordered separately and had overnight delivery....so...enjoy...it's supposed to be fun....right?    ...oh, the turning is what's fun...oh well....take your time anyway.


----------



## longbeard (Sep 14, 2012)

WOW! 
Thanks for the visual and ALLLLLLL your hard work and effort Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 15, 2012)

1007 pen kits are now on their way to a new home! You should have received a tracking # and and email. Let me know in a few days if you did not.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my email, thank you.


----------



## David M (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a email , its on its way......
thanks again for doing this 
David


----------



## longbeard (Sep 17, 2012)

got my box, well sorta :biggrin:


----------



## dennisg (Sep 17, 2012)

My package arrived in Florida a few minutes ago. Thanks Dick, you have done well.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 17, 2012)

*Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Already started to turn for the kits received :biggrin::biggrin:, THANKS!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my box this afternoon. Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 17, 2012)

*OOPS!!!*

Houston, WE HAVE A PROBLEM 

One member has reported that when they got the order it was someone elses. My hope is that someone else got his. Please check your order on arrival. I will pay for the extra shipping if needed to straighten this out.

Sorry!


----------



## Schtick (Sep 17, 2012)

*Might be me*

Just missing one pouch of Presidentials.    Still  happy with how quick the rest arrived!

Schtick


----------



## wellsw (Sep 17, 2012)

*Got mine*

Got my order today along with my exotic blanks order so I am good to go for a couple months.   
Thanks Dick!


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 17, 2012)

Got my box today.  Haven't checked the contents but will soon.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Culprit (Sep 17, 2012)

My order arrived today. All items present and accounted for. 

Thank you again for running this.


----------



## lion6255 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your hard work.I got my box today also...I ended up being short 4 fountain kits..Maybe someone found the extras?


----------



## kugler (Sep 18, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. Thanks a lot Dick. Well done!
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## David M (Sep 18, 2012)

mine is here , did not open it to check , but I will this evening when I get home.
Thanks 
David


----------



## tateb24 (Sep 18, 2012)

All pens kit arrived, and I am already halfway through turning them. Thank you.


----------



## Monty (Sep 18, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. All the pens were correct but had 2 Jr Statesman RBs labeled as Jr Gent RB so check and make sure the package is labeled correctly.


----------



## jaylopez (Sep 18, 2012)

My order is great.  Thanks!


----------



## David M (Sep 18, 2012)

just ckeck it in , look correct .
Thanks 
David


----------



## MI Hillbilly (Sep 19, 2012)

Got my order and everything is correct.  Thanks for all the work and for having a patient wife.

Scott


----------



## ren-lathe (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Dick for all the hard work. Unfortunately I am 6 pens short. Some got too many??


----------



## kronewi (Sep 19, 2012)

All of what I received was what I ordered but the 2 Dakota Burl Blanks are missing.


----------



## Traguh (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm short one jr. Statesman rhodium/ blk titanium fp kit. I also have someone else's jr. Gent rhodium fp kit and a gents ti rollerball kit.


----------



## jeweler53 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Group Buy errors*

The good news is that 99% of the items ordered in the Group Buy have arrived safe and sound. The bad new is that some orders are incorrect. I apologize for the confusion. 

In your attempts to communicate with me I have been getting Emails at both my Hotmail account, (which I normally do not read), my Gmail account, (where you originally sent your spreadsheet) and in the form of PM's from the IAP. I actually got one Email which said, "I did not get all of my order, when will you be sending the rest?". The problem is that the email does no correspond to any address of anyone in the buy and I have no way to respond. 

Three conditions could exist:

One: You order was correct.
In this case you do not need to do anything.

Two: You did not receive what you paid for.
Three: You got something you did not pay for. 

If you did not receive what you paid for, please send a list of what you are short, along with you IAP name and "Real Name" in an email to my Gmail account.

If you received something that you did not pay for, decide if you want it. If you cannot use it, or simply do not want it, send it back to me. I will issue you a credit to pay for the postage. If you decide to keep it let me know and I will sent an invoice for it. Again you must send a list of what you got, along with you IAP name and "Real Name" in an email to my Gmail account.

In any case I want to get you the resolution that you choose. I apologize for the confusion, but it is just more confusing to deal with multiple sources of information. I assure you that in the end no one will get "shorted


----------

